# Keine AntistatikFolie, was nun?



## the.hai (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Ich muss mein Board einschicken, hab aber nichtmerh diese tolle AntiStFo^^

Was würdet ihr raten?


----------



## dmxforever (8. Oktober 2012)

Karton mit zerknülltem Altpapier auskleiden wäre die günstigste Lösung und kommt trotzdem heil an.

edit:
Wenn nur die Antistatik-Folie fehlt, stimme ich für "who cares?".


----------



## the.hai (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja, werde es in Zeitungspapier einwickeln und mit "airbags" polstern, ma guggn, is ja eh kaputt^^


----------



## schoko-keks (8. Oktober 2012)

Mmmh als ich mein ASrock Board eingeschickt habe, war es nur das blanke Board in Luftpolsterfolie ummantelt von irgendeinem Karton.  Mindfactroy und ASrock haben nicht einmal gemotzt


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

schoko-keks schrieb:


> Mmmh als ich mein ASrock Board eingeschickt habe, war es nur das blanke Board in Luftpolsterfolie ummantelt von irgendeinem Karton.  Mindfactroy und ASrock haben nicht einmal gemotzt


 
Die müssen ja nicht motzen, viel interessanter ist ob du ein neues Board bekommen hast  Viele Hersteller sind nicht so tolerant.


----------



## Robonator (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist auch gar nicht so schlmm wenn die nicht mehr da ist. Zumindest hier wo ich Praktikum mache, wird die eh sofort weggeschmissen und erst am Ende gibs ne neue


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Also die Antistatikfolie meiner Crucial m4 ist noch nicht im Müll gelandet, damit bewahre ich schön andere 2,5"-Platten auf


----------



## schoko-keks (8. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Die müssen ja nicht motzen, viel interessanter ist ob du ein neues Board bekommen hast  Viele Hersteller sind nicht so tolerant.


 
Ich habe nach *10 Wochen*  den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekommen


----------



## the.hai (8. Oktober 2012)

ich hab das board jetzt in zeitungspapier eingewickelt, dann mit schaumstoff ausgepolstert ab in die origanalbox. jetzt sind graka und mainboard aufm weg zu hardwareversand....

ich hoffe das geht schnell, solange liegt der restliche hardwarehaufen hier rum....


----------

